# DigitalUhr/Wecker



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

Ich möchte gern eine digitaluhr/wecker mit Photoshop erstellen, das wichtigste sind die Zahlen, diese rautenartigen bausteine fie leuchten oder verblasse z.b.:

Nochmal, hat wieder nicht geklappt:

######## 
#--------# 
#--------# 
#--------# 
######## 
---------# 
---------# 
---------# 
########

ich hoffe jetzt klappt es

aber mitlerweile wißt ihr sicher was ich meine 

Dies soll eine neun sein. Links unten der teil ist nicht zu sehen sonst währe es ja eine 8, dieser teil soll ganz blass sein.

Ihr wißt was ich meine und ein cooles design des weckers währe auch cool, aber das bekomme auch ich hin.Wie gesagt das wichtigste ist die zeitanzeige, .

Ich möchte tips, beispiele oder anderes dazu, ihr sollt mir jetzt sinch einen ganzen wecker machen und als bild anhägnge, das währe sinnlos.

vielen dank schonmal
Jjukono

//edit *es gibt hier auch eine "Editier-Funktion"!*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2002)

Relativ einfach:

Du beginnst mit einer "Acht" und erstellst eine Auswahl um die ZahlenSegmente, die verblasst erscheinen sollen und gehst auf Ebene - Ebene neu - Ebene durch Auschneiden...

Dann auf der neu erstandenen Ebnen die Transparenz leicht runtersetzen!


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

*dank*

danke ich probiers mal.ich kann euch ja dann sagen wenns was geworden ist



J  jukono


----------



## stiffy (26. Dezember 2002)

http://user.fundy.net/morris/redirect.html?photoshop19.shtml

hope that helps


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

*wow*

WOW STIFFY

Danke ganz genau sowas habe ich gesucht

DANKE


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2002)

Ein auf die schnelle erstelltes Ergebnis ( nicht auf dem Tut basierend )!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch eine Variante mit verblassenten Zahlen - (genau auf eine Sekunde geschaltet)...


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

*...*

bei deiner 3 fehlt unten lings der schwache strich, aber ansonsten cool, ich bin schon bei der Arbeit, bald gibts mein Ergebniss


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2002)

LCD Counter (ohne Nachleuchten)!

Version 2.0


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

so jetzt aber, die 2 threads über meinem letzten bitte weg, danke

hier das bild, wie findet ihrs?


----------

